
AngelList Access Fund II: Index the early-stage venture capital asset class - pdog
https://angel.co/access-fund/fund
======
dmeeker
It's a little concerning that we're 5 months into 2017 and they're still
touting syndicate returns as of EOY 2015.

"The unrealized IRR for all 2013 syndicate investments was over 46%, as of Dec
31 2015. This would be in the upper top quartile of 2013 VC and PE funds."

